# What do you love about your system/motor?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In our area to avoid damaging the trails we stay off for 24 hrs after a big rain.
It rained a little at noon so i went riding at 16H.
No problem with grip.
Thanks to Yamaha/Giant the assist has 7 modes.

walking
auto
and 5 different levels of assist.
Depending how wet are the trails i can use a level of assist
that climbs fine.
I can also extend my range when i feel i need to.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, its fueled by cheese and thats pretty cool.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I love my ebike, but the motor doesn’t do anything particularly awesome (shimano ep8). It just works. No complaints, but no praise either. I want battery technology to get better so I can have 1000wh of juice in half the size and weight of our current batteries.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Engine? Internal combustion?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Engine? Internal combustion?


Isn't this in the g-bike forum?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

RBoardman said:


> I love my ebike, but the motor doesn't do anything particularly awesome (shimano ep8). It just works. No complaints, but no praise either. I want battery technology to get better so I can have 1000wh of juice in half the size and weight of our current batteries.


Agreed.

No complaints, but if you think about it, these things aren't putting out a huge amount of torque. My cordless impact driver puts out 3 times more torque than my yamaha/giant motor. It just feels fast because when you ride an ebike, you're comparing the acceleration to that of a regular bike, which isn't all that much. I'd be really happy with 1000wh of juice at the same size and weight of my current battery.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

A few things w/the Levo Sl Spez/Mahle 1.1 Motor:

First, It's smaller size and lighter weight. The shorter chainstays and lighter bike weight are great.

It's really efficient. Can do 5000 ft of climbing over 30+miles w/just the internal battery with 20% power left. Add the range extender for bigger rides, or do the same ride with higher power levels. ymmv depending on how much wattage you put out yourself.

There's no drag when you hit the 20mph cutoff.

Lastly, the software integration (the Mission Control and Blevo apps). The power levels (support and peak power) are thoroughly customizable.


And yes, cheese fuel rules.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My engine is made by Honda and it's 1000cc. I have 94 HP (probably around 80hp to the wheels) so I can climb just about anything  

What's nice is that I don't have to pedal anymore. I just hang on and hope for the best. Also I'm just poking fun because you mentioned "engine" in header. My last ebike was a Cannondale Synapse Neo with a Bosch motor. Surprisingly the motor was very quiet and handled everything great. Zero issues!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ And, your front brake lever is on the right side too.


----------



## dflowerz (May 27, 2021)

I have been riding a Santa Cruz Heckler for over a year now. It has the Shimano E8000 motor and a 500wh battery. Normally I would be pretty happy with it but the killer is that my friends are all on Turbo Levos with that monster Brose motor and 700wh batteries. The E8000 motor is OK except for steep technical climbs or prolonged climbs. In those situations it feels a bit underpowered compared to the Brose. Also it seems like the Brose is more efficient at battery use. I carry a spare battery with me on almost every ride we do. The E8000 has been very reliable with zero issues. I had ordered a SC Bullit but after reading reviews of the EP8 motor I switched camps and went for a Specialized Gen3 Turbo Levo Pro. At 193 lbs I am a heavy rider so I am really hoping the 700wh battery will be enough so I won't need to carry a spare. The Heckler is a nice nimble bike but honestly for my talent level (senior citizen average) is was scary on steep rooty downhills until I put a 29 on the front. Much better but now a little challenging on the uphills trying to keep the front down. I'm keeping the Heckler as a spare bike and plan to pick up my Levo Pro in a couple of days. Will report back on a comparison of the two bikes.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ And, your front brake lever is on the right side too.


Same with the rear brake!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

dflowerz said:


> I have been riding a Santa Cruz Heckler for over a year now. It has the Shimano E8000 motor and a 500wh battery. Normally I would be pretty happy with it but the killer is that my friends are all on Turbo Levos with that monster Brose motor and 700wh batteries. The E8000 motor is OK except for steep technical climbs or prolonged climbs. In those situations it feels a bit underpowered compared to the Brose. Also it seems like the Brose is more efficient at battery use. I carry a spare battery with me on almost every ride we do. The E8000 has been very reliable with zero issues. I had ordered a SC Bullit but after reading reviews of the EP8 motor I switched camps and went for a Specialized Gen3 Turbo Levo Pro. At 193 lbs I am a heavy rider so I am really hoping the 700wh battery will be enough so I won't need to carry a spare. The Heckler is a nice nimble bike but honestly for my talent level (senior citizen average) is was scary on steep rooty downhills until I put a 29 on the front. Much better but now a little challenging on the uphills trying to keep the front down. I'm keeping the Heckler as a spare bike and plan to pick up my Levo Pro in a couple of days. Will report back on a comparison of the two bikes.


The EP8 and 630wh battery still has no chance at lasting with a 700wh Levo. I'm sure you'll be very happy with the new Levo, other than the fact that it cost more than just about any bike on the market.


----------

